# Lund livewell diagrams or pictures?



## IT pimp 2002

Well I have the same problem with my rear live well. (currently a storage tank for dry goods) That bowl that was mentioned in the above posts sounds like the problem. Let me know what the solution is and when spring rolls around I will fix mine.


----------



## Beave

The one thing I've learned working in the auto industry is that there isn't a problem around that can't be solved by throwing enough money at it.


----------



## Jason Adam

Those little platic pumps like EY and Jimbos are refering to are availible at any boat store. I actually picked mine up at Auto Value or Napa. When your filling the lower, pump slow and steady. If youpump too fast, you'll get air bubbles. Air bubbles = Bad. Should be no more than $6-7.


----------



## beemerman

Beave:  I have a lund and experienced the same problen. Don't worry about the panels on the floor, they are made so they are removable to get to the fuel tank and livewell pumps. the problem with the pumps is they hold water and break if they freeze. I could not even see the break, untill I put water in the well and operated it. The valve that changes from re-circulate to fresh water, had split in a circle, so when the pump was off it looked OK. I ended up moving the rear livewell pump-deverter assembly to the rear of the boat and cured My rear livewell problems perminantly. It was "air locking" also.(nothing is perfict, even a LUND). One suggestion about the screws holding the pannels down. Remove one and take it to your dealer or boat supply and pick up some in case the screw head gets stripped out. A power screwdriver is a big help too. Good luck!


----------



## IT pimp 2002

Great post and thanks for the details on the fix for this. My livewell never worked when I bought the boat, but it makes sence what you are speaking about. I will print this off and fix mine in the spring when the boat comes home from the north garage.


----------

